# Day 7 stimming scan - poor result..can it improve?*Cancelled* :'(



## Flipperty

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t.../1298789-tomorrow-begin-my-ivf-journey-2.html

I had day scan on Friday morning and it was not a good result at all :cry:

I was devastated and my gyne was obviously very shocked as all my tests have come back positive and really good... 

Later that day I had a call from the nurse to say my stimming drugs are to be increased and to stay positive as the first scan was earlier than they normally do it.

I go back Monday morning for another scan. 

Has anyone else experienced something like this, how has it been for you? ... I am staying positive for Monday and keeping fingers tightly crossed. 

Thanks and babydust to all xxx


----------



## MoBaby

what were the results? what protocol? how many antral follicles? what was your estrogen level?


----------



## Flipperty

MoBaby said:


> what were the results? what protocol? how many antral follicles? what was your estrogen level?


one good follicle several small.... don't know blood results.. long protocol


----------



## MoBaby

They will probably cancel the cycle as one follicle at this point is an indicator you are not responding. At this point, you should see good growth of many follicles. Most stim for 8-10 days (maybe 12) .The increase may recruit some more follicles, but the one may become dominant and the others may not be able to catch up. If you cycle is canceled, they can try a different protocol or different dose of meds.

what is your dose now? 
Im sorry you are dealing with this :(


----------



## Flipperty

How come I am not responding when all my results have been so good, I just don't understand :shrug:

Nurse said, when she called back in the afternoon after the gynes and scientists met to discuss my case, not to worry and that it was an early scan so they have upped to 4 vial's ... Don't know my blood results but surely if bad they'd have cancelled from Friday? Nurse seemed positive so I have to be too :thumbup: - Now I am worried by what you say... is there no hope they can increase? 

I had so many more follicles naturally in my first scan..... ( I put this in my original thread if you read it - link above? ) I don't understand how this could happen - gutted... Just praying I have a great turn around and things can go forward... Fingers tightly crossed........


----------



## Lawgirl

Well, I over respond and at my day 6 scan this time I had a couple at 10mm and lots of small ones, so I don't think your result at day 7 is all that bad. I had my day 10 scan yesterday and I had loads of follicles (not what I wanted!), so they can grow quite quickly, especially if they increase your dose. I stimmed for 10 days this time and 12 on my first cycle, so I would say you have time to catch up.


----------



## Flipperty

Lawgirl said:


> Well, I over respond and at my day 6 scan this time I had a couple at 10mm and lots of small ones, so I don't think your result at day 7 is all that bad. I had my day 10 scan yesterday and I had loads of follicles (not what I wanted!), so they can grow quite quickly, especially if they increase your dose. I stimmed for 10 days this time and 12 on my first cycle, so I would say you have time to catch up.

 Thank you so much - You have renewed my hope... :hugs: Fingers tightly crossed. 

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Lawgirl

I'm glad to help. I'm not feeling too bad - certainly better than I did on my first cycle, so I'm hoping that I don't get OHSS this time. My EC is on Tuesday, so by Wednesday I'll know if I've got any embryos this time - they didn't fertilise last time, probably due to me over responding ( you can see why I don't want too many follicles/eggs!).

I hope your next scan goes well. Keep us updated.


----------



## Flipperty

Lawgirl said:


> I'm glad to help. I'm not feeling too bad - certainly better than I did on my first cycle, so I'm hoping that I don't get OHSS this time. My EC is on Tuesday, so by Wednesday I'll know if I've got any embryos this time - they didn't fertilise last time, probably due to me over responding ( you can see why I don't want too many follicles/eggs!).
> 
> I hope your next scan goes well. Keep us updated.

Thank you :flower:

Oh bless you - I am keeping my fingers crossed everything will be perfect for you this time :hugs:

I have my scan tomorrow so will update when I know how it's gone... I'm feeling positive, as I said in my original post I have pain/discofort around my ovaries Fingers and toes tightly crossed here :thumbup: 

I will be thinking of you on Tuesday :hugs: xxx


----------



## MoBaby

If the nurses aren't concerned then I wouldn't worry just yet. I didn't read before you had several small so the increase will be good and help those grow. I bet your estrogen was good. I had only 5 at my day 5/6 scan last time but ended up with 22 and 19 mature. I stimmed for 10 days. Hope next scan is more encouraging for you!


----------



## Flipperty

MoBaby said:


> If the nurses aren't concerned then I wouldn't worry just yet. I didn't read before you had several small so the increase will be good and help those grow. I bet your estrogen was good. I had only 5 at my day 5/6 scan last time but ended up with 22 and 19 mature. I stimmed for 10 days. Hope next scan is more encouraging for you!

Thank you, That was a great result you had :flower:

I was worried but I am way more positive again now... :thumbup: I don't know my blood result will ask tomorrow.. 



Everything tightly crossed here for tomorrows scan. 

Love and :dust: to all xx


----------



## Briss

Flipperty, how's your scan?


----------



## Flipperty

Just updated other thread - they cancelled - Right now I am a complete mess.... Can't get my head around it and can't stop crying... I feel utterly worthless :nope::sad2:


----------



## MoBaby

So sorry :(


----------



## Briss

oh dear, I am so sorry. did they explain what is the next step? are they going to start again? change protocol?


----------



## Flipperty

They can't really understand it as everything was so good they were expecting things to go well... was told to have such a poor response was totally unexpected..... 

I am not sure if they got something wrong as they said conflicting amounts with my 'upped' dosage... when my gyne mentioned it today... I have stimmed for 10 days... 3 days on higher dosage. 

I have way less follicles on the drugs that i had naturally... :shrug: 

The nurse spoke to another Gyne and he said they wanted to change my protocol... and we would be called back in a couple of weeks to discuss... 

At this stage I am feeling unsure what to do, to cancel full stop and just try to accept life without a much longed for baby or see if by luck we get caught naturally or to try again... but we don't have a bottomless pit of money either... - we have unexplained - there are no problems with any results so nothing makes sense... Except that nothing is making sense.... :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

sometimes it takes a cycle before they can figure things out. At least you didnt go to ER with only 1 follicle and then that be a blow b/c the ER and ET had a lot of $$ to the cycle... Maybe a different protocol is what is necessary. They will review everything and figure it out :) I'm sorry this happened!


----------



## Flipperty

I took Chinese herbs with acupuncture last year and it's stressed on all of my information that this can effect IVF so I wouldn't recommend anyone have them... not at all ... 
I am praying this is not a problem as it was a year ago I took them so had hoped they are out of my system... 

I have so many things going through my mind... could it be this or that.... I have been on prgnacare too - thinking of stopping that and just having folic acid alone...


----------



## Flipperty

MoBaby said:


> sometimes it takes a cycle before they can figure things out. At least you didnt go to ER with only 1 follicle and then that be a blow b/c the ER and ET had a lot of $$ to the cycle... Maybe a different protocol is what is necessary. They will review everything and figure it out :) I'm sorry this happened!

After taking the afternoon off work and burying my head in my quilt all afternoon and crying I came down a while ago and did say exactly that to my hubby.... I guess at least we will either get a lot of the money back or have most towards another cycle.... 

My gyne said in almost 9 years I am only the 2nd not to respond at this stage - that made me feel uber crap. :cry:


----------



## Briss

have they charged you for this? I am not sure how it works money wise but surely if it is their fault they should offer another attempt at IVF for free?

It cant be chinese medicine and vitamins, unless chinese doctor gave you the wrong stuff. I am actually doing chinese herbs and acu to prepare for IVF. It looks like the IFV clinic did not get their act together with the medication, it does not seem right that you get more follicles naturally then under their medication.

Flipperty, I know it is very upsetting but I am just hoping this is one last hurdle before things start to get better. It's not the end just a very big bump on the road to the motherhood. hang in there it will get better


----------



## Flipperty

Briss said:


> have they charged you for this? I am not sure how it works money wise but surely if it is their fault they should offer another attempt at IVF for free?
> 
> It cant be chinese medicine and vitamins, unless chinese doctor gave you the wrong stuff. I am actually doing chinese herbs and acu to prepare for IVF. It looks like the IFV clinic did not get their act together with the medication, it does not seem right that you get more follicles naturally then under their medication.
> 
> Flipperty, I know it is very upsetting but I am just hoping this is one last hurdle before things start to get better. It's not the end just a very big bump on the road to the motherhood. hang in there it will get better

 Yeah we have paid all in full 

I have just realised as my hubby pointed out I have only stimmed for 9 days! I started last Saturday, I went Friday for a scan - day 7, they upped the dose from Friday and I took my last lot last night, Sunday... so only 9 days.... ( I take my injections late evenings) I am starting to wonder if this was long enough... my gyne definitely said I'd been upped to a higher dose than I had been - My hubby corrected hm and he looked confused - I am starting to wonder if they have made a mistake. :nope:


Re the herbs - On all of the info I have been given it's stressing not to use them or take them pre IVF - there have been more problems with IVF and it's related to the herbs - I have to say I did always wonder just exactly what was going into them when I had them - they were made up into 'tea' mine was a dark brown black like powder and it tasted awful lol ... but I had it because I would do anything .... 

I do understand that sometimes we can all react differently to the drugs... so who knows... 

Right now I just feel utterly deflated and don't feel like a real woman.... :cry:


----------



## MoBaby

flippy: having you stim for longer would not make a difference. If there is minimal growth and no/very little rise in the estrogen levels after an increase then the cycle is a bust. And plus you have only one measurable follicle after 7 days is not a great sign. I think you should be on a different protocol b/c it sounds like you were over suppressed. What protocol did you use?? BUT I do think you and DH should BD because you still have a chance to catch the eggie!!!!


----------



## Flipperty

MoBaby said:


> flippy: having you stim for longer would not make a difference. If there is minimal growth and no/very little rise in the estrogen levels after an increase then the cycle is a bust. And plus you have only one measurable follicle after 7 days is not a great sign. I think you should be on a different protocol b/c it sounds like you were over suppressed. What protocol did you use?? BUT I do think you and DH should BD because you still have a chance to catch the eggie!!!!

 We were on the long protocol... i heard my blood levels were low..... all fitting with the bad response so I guess at least it all fitted.... 

I got it slightly wrong, it was day 6 of stimming and they cancelled at 9 days of stimming but thats beside the point really....

I agree we need to be on a different protocol but now i'm not sure what sort i need to go on :shrug:

Someone I have pm'd on here also thinks I may have been over surpressed too... what exactly dies this mean.... 

As for the BD'ing... I had been feeling so low that was the last thing on my mind... but today i have started to feel more positive again and I am realising i am not alone at all and it's not anywhere near as uncommon as I had thought... 

So tomorrow I may just leap on my hubby.... after all.... we have to keep up the fun times in such a stressful situation eh :winkwink::haha:

Thanks for your reply :flower: xxx


----------



## MoBaby

It means the birth control pills and lupron totally shut your ovaries down and they didn't "wake up" for the stim meds. If you were on the long protocol with that response then you probably would respond much better to the Microdose flare protocol. There is no way the dr could have predicted the outcome that happened. If everything seems "normal" then you are put on the long lupron protocol. But, sometimes it just doesn't work. 

For all three of my cycles I have always had low estrogen in the beginning and it didnt pick up to at least 5 days of stimms... BUT I ended up with 20eggs, 14 eggs, and then 22 eggs....I responded the best on the microdose lupron and had the highest estrogen levels in the beginning. Dr changed the protocol and while I didnt get a BFP on the third cycle I ended up with 4 frosties and due to have fet on friday. 

I think a change will be great. The microdose lupron flare is for people who dont "respond" well...its to recruit more follicles in the beginning. Maybe you can ask about not being on birthcontrol? I think I get oversuppressed as well as my estrogen is very low in the beginning and takes days to take off. I hope you get answers soon. When is follow-up?

I have to ask: Why did you take clomid and metformin if no PCOS? Do you have insulin resistance or some other reason?


----------



## Flipperty

MoBaby said:


> It means the birth control pills and lupron totally shut your ovaries down and they didn't "wake up" for the stim meds. If you were on the long protocol with that response then you probably would respond much better to the Microdose flare protocol. There is no way the dr could have predicted the outcome that happened. If everything seems "normal" then you are put on the long lupron protocol. But, sometimes it just doesn't work.
> 
> For all three of my cycles I have always had low estrogen in the beginning and it didnt pick up to at least 5 days of stimms... BUT I ended up with 20eggs, 14 eggs, and then 22 eggs....I responded the best on the microdose lupron and had the highest estrogen levels in the beginning. Dr changed the protocol and while I didnt get a BFP on the third cycle I ended up with 4 frosties and due to have fet on friday.
> 
> I think a change will be great. The microdose lupron flare is for people who dont "respond" well...its to recruit more follicles in the beginning. Maybe you can ask about not being on birthcontrol? I think I get oversuppressed as well as my estrogen is very low in the beginning and takes days to take off. I hope you get answers soon. When is follow-up?
> 
> I have to ask: Why did you take clomid and metformin if no PCOS? Do you have insulin resistance or some other reason?

 Thanks again for reply :hugs:


I posted this https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...one-responders-anyone-else-advise-please.html

We are back next Tuesday to discuss what happens next - they have said we are to try a new protocol ... 

I am shattered ( been very emotional few days) and I need to get some sleep I will reply properly tomorrow :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Lawgirl

Hi flipperty. 

I'm sorry to hear that your cycle got cancelled. I know how devastating it is when things don't work out and it gets stopped part way through. As others have said, the first cycle is really for working out how you respond to the drugs and I think a change in protocol will help. I found that the follow-up appointment made me feel better as they could explain in detail what happened - at the moment you are limbo, imagining the worst, but they will have more knowledge now and will be able to advise you the next steps.

Take care xxx


----------



## Flipperty

Lawgirl said:


> Hi flipperty.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your cycle got cancelled. I know how devastating it is when things don't work out and it gets stopped part way through. As others have said, the first cycle is really for working out how you respond to the drugs and I think a change in protocol will help. I found that the follow-up appointment made me feel better as they could explain in detail what happened - at the moment you are limbo, imagining the worst, but they will have more knowledge now and will be able to advise you the next steps.
> 
> Take care xxx

Thank you :hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed I get some positive and encouraging answers tomorrow.... xx


----------

